# Strap/bracelet ideas for BS 100



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

My first Aquadive arrives today. I’m not a big fan of isofranes, so I’m already certain that I’ll need to find something else. 

Does the HEV get in the way or straight-end bracelets, e.g., from strapcode?

What are your favorite aftermarket bracelets and straps?

Thanks.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Dec 15, 2015)

Have you thought about the SS mesh divers bracelet? Sometimes they are fun and comfortable. Otherwise there is a plethora of NATO/Zulu to choose from. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Champagne InHand said:


> Have you thought about the SS mesh divers bracelet? Sometimes they are fun and comfortable. Otherwise there is a plethora of NATO/Zulu to choose from.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't tried a mesh. I've been looking at cheapies to try, as I'm not sure it will be my thing. I'm ok with natos, but this is such a thick watch I'm not sure I'll like the added height.


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

This is my BS 500 on Omega mesh. It's very comfy. I believe Strapcode has a less expensive version w/ seatbelt clasp. I have a 7.75" wrist, so the clasp extender is necessary,


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

I'm very surprised to say that I actually like the isofrane after all! On my Tuna it felt like I had a hose wrapped around my wrist. I don't know exactly why it feels so much better with the Aquadive, maybe the longer lugs and the flatter back. Anyway, I guess I'll stick with this for a while, at least until I've figured out if this Watch is staying with me.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

it's a great watch, amazingly comfortable, but something isn't working for me - still find myself preferring to wear my tuna. I'm thinking about trading it now, just FYI, in case someone has been looking for a BS100: https://www.watchuseek.com/f31/trade-feeler-aquadive-bs100-4560161.html


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

I like the haveston nato


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Isofrane or a nice nato will fit good. A rustic leather will look good to for me. 
At the Moment I've mounted a canvas


----------



## Ladit (Apr 22, 2017)

I wear my BS500 on a Staib mesh:


----------



## RabiesVax (Aug 28, 2015)

That's a good look


----------



## RabiesVax (Aug 28, 2015)

Big fan of the leather, very nice


----------



## dealer-1 (Jul 14, 2011)

Personally You can’t beat an ISOFRANE for a Rubber Strap , though my go to strap that feels and looks great is a stainless Mesh


----------

